# Cuff Installation Video



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

If you like, please like and suscribe


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Super!
ukj


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Great video Sammy! I love that jig you’ve designed there. Makes for very light body strain.


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Thanks. Shot with my remaining GoPro


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I do and I did! I like your no-hands device. It would do me some good to figure out a way to hold my cuffing pliers as well.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Great video, I use the cuff method with tubes but never tried it with bands. Looks like a simple method thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Well done - thanks for posting! I am especially grateful that you can cuff bands without spitting on everything (kind of reminds me of the Billy Crystal character in Mr. Saturday Night, describing bakers spitting on the baked goods - “it keeps them moist!”)

I use a 2x4 block to spread the pliers, which can be awkward. Great job on the jig.


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

A little more detail, The clamping fixture cut from Aluminum plate. A little grinder/jigsaw work. The store bought clamp, the sliding piece was reversed so the lever pulls the plyer end out.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Excellent information!! I have to try it!!Thanks


----------

